# New ADA Cube Gardens and Do!Aqua



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I was on the Japanese ADA website earlier today, and I saw that they are introducing, or have introduced, "new" Cube Garden aquariums. From what I can tell from Google Translate, they have clearer glass and cost about the same as the old ones (in yen). Also the warranty is 3 years, and I think the old ones were covered for 5.

Here's the link: http://www.adana.co.jp/_product/120_index.html

Also of interest to me was the Do!Aqua line of products. Apparently its Nature Aquarium Goods for beginners, and there are Lily Pipes, CO2 diffusers, layout tools, and even aquarium tanks. The tanks look like they might just be the old Cube Gardens, re-branded as Do!aqua, since they come in the same sizes (I think). Also, the Lily Pipes come in different shapes for different flows and I think the mini-versions are made of clear rubber rather than glass.

Here's the link: http://www.adana.co.jp/_products/Do_index.php

Anyway, maybe some of you have already seen these products, but they were new to me.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't seen these. Thanks for the links windfish! The new Do!Aqua intake and outtake look kind of weird/interesting to me, but they aren't cheap. Still over $30 US each for the smallest sizes. Their pricing for the Do!Aqua stands are fairly reasonable though. Like $180 for the Mini M stand. I hope ADG and Aquaforest Aquarium are able to sell stands for that price because I would definitely get one. The new style stand is a bit more expensive, although I find the old style one better looking.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the link. Ive seen those do aqua pipes somewhere....


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

do!aqua has been out for a long time, just its not available to the US, which sucks, becuz its a lot cheaper. each pipe is abotu 45-55 dollars instead of the reg ADA price of about 129 +


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

volatile said:


> I haven't seen these. Thanks for the links windfish! The new Do!Aqua intake and outtake look kind of weird/interesting to me, but they aren't cheap. Still over $30 US each for the smallest sizes. Their pricing for the Do!Aqua stands are fairly reasonable though. Like $180 for the Mini M stand. I hope ADG and Aquaforest Aquarium are able to sell stands for that price because I would definitely get one. The new style stand is a bit more expensive, although I find the old style one better looking.


I agree about the stands... the normal ADA stands are outrageously priced. I think it would be great for ADG and Aquaforest to start carrying some of these Do!Aqua products.

Also, this tank is pretty sweet:










It's made for ADA's Wabi-Kusa products. You place the wabi-kusa balls on the shelves and water flows over them. I have some pictures on my hard drive of these tanks in action... I'll try to dig them up and post them here.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's one


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw the tank that doesnt have any silicone. Do they somehow fuse the glass together?


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I saw the tank that doesnt have any silicone. Do they somehow fuse the glass together?


Yep. I think they just heat the edges and put the pieces together to form what is essentially one piece of glass.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its kinda strange to hear, but they use heatproof glass and melt it and bind it together. look at the ADA catalogues, they are amazing, and amazingly expensive.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I was browsing some Japanese aquarium blogs and it seems that the new Cube Gardens became available around the end of July/beginning of August.

Here's a link to one of them:

http://uniaqu.exblog.jp/9203256/


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I notice the new tanks are at least 5mm thick glass, whereas the older Cubes like my Mini M were 4mm.


----------

